# Buf-Depew car rental?



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 7, 2009)

What are people doing for car rental at Buffalo-Depew (BUF)? Apparently the rentals are near the airport, Amtrak's car rental search at BUF comes up none.

So taxi to an airport rental? I have a feeling if I rent away from the airport the charges will be less. Traveling in August.


----------



## sky12065 (Feb 7, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> What are people doing for car rental at Buffalo-Depew (BUF)? Apparently the rentals are near the airport, Amtrak's car rental search at BUF comes up none.
> So taxi to an airport rental? I have a feeling if I rent away from the airport the charges will be less. Traveling in August.


Here is the information given by Hertz for the Amtrak Station:

_Rental Services Provided By:_

_Buffalo HLE, 4195 Genesee Street_

_Please take a cab to serving location. _

_Cab fare will be reimbursed up to $10.00 with receipt._

_More Information_


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 7, 2009)

Sky

Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 7, 2009)

You could also consider looking for rental places downtown and instead of getting off at Depew, get off at Exchange. From Exchange you can either cab it, or a short walk will get you to Buffalo's light rail system.

Note: The Lake Shore doesn't stop at Exchange, but all other Empire trains do.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 7, 2009)

AlanB said:


> You could also consider looking for rental places downtown and instead of getting off at Depew, get off at Exchange. From Exchange you can either cab it, or a short walk will get you to Buffalo's light rail system.
> Note: The Lake Shore doesn't stop at Exchange, but all other Empire trains do.


Thanks Alan, already booked on the LSL.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 7, 2009)

Then use the above link to look at bus service from Depew to various places around town, and perhaps to a rental car.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 7, 2009)

Try this Google Search

By the way BUF is at 55 Dick Rd.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 7, 2009)

Try Enterprise Rent-A-Car‎ 2928 Walden Ave, Depew, NY‎ - (716) 684-8300‎


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 7, 2009)

RRrich said:


> Try Enterprise Rent-A-Car‎ 2928 Walden Ave, Depew, NY‎ - (716) 684-8300‎


That was my first try. Doesn't show up in a search from Enterprise's home page.

I think I'll use the Enterprise near the airport

4200 Genesee St

Cheektowaga, NY 14225

The rates are good, they're around the corner from where I'd be staying, and maybe I can get them to pick me up at the Amtrak station. "We'll pick you up"


----------



## henryj (Feb 8, 2009)

The closest Enterprise seems to be the one at Enterprise Rent-A-Car

3700 GENESEE STREET

CHEEKTOWAGA, NY 14225-3524

Tel.: (716) 565-5400

It's not too far from the station. They should be ok with picking you up. I stopped at that Buffalo-Depew station off the LSL to transfer to the Maple Leaf going to Toronto and it is in the middle of nowhere as far as Buffalo is concerned. Even the local bus service is spotty, running at something like one and two hour entervals during the day. I had a long wait as the Maple Leaf was running hours late and wanted to go to the nearest shopping mall to kill time. Even that is a long way off. Take a cab if they won't pick you up.


----------



## sky12065 (Feb 8, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Try Enterprise Rent-A-Car‎ 2928 Walden Ave, Depew, NY‎ - (716) 684-8300‎
> ...


If it makes a difference to you, I don't think Enterprise get's you AGR points where as Hertz does! At least I don't see Enterprise listed on the AGR site!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 8, 2009)

henryj said:


> The closest Enterprise seems to be the one at Enterprise Rent-A-Car3700 GENESEE STREET
> 
> CHEEKTOWAGA, NY 14225-3524
> 
> ...


Thanks, that sounds like a plan.


----------



## jackal (Feb 8, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Try Enterprise Rent-A-Car‎ 2928 Walden Ave, Depew, NY‎ - (716) 684-8300‎
> ...


Call that location DIRECTLY before assuming they will pick you up. Airport Enterprises usually _don't_, though if it's just a location _near_ the airport, they may. The Enterprise at the Anchorage airport does _not_ do local pick-up or drop-off, since their target market is people arriving by airplane and they're not staffed to drive around the city picking people up and dropping off. (Standing six feet away, you can hear the people on the phone whining, "BUT YOUR ADS SAY YOU *DO* PICK-UP!!!")


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 8, 2009)

jackal said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > RRrich said:
> ...


Thanks, good to know. We'll give them a call and be prepared to taxi over.


----------



## Jcen2012 (Jan 18, 2012)

thank goodness for this thread. We are traveling next month and i am finding ways how to get to toronto from buffalo and we dont even know where to get off. my first option was exchange st. since it looks closer to the border but then my sister in law said they are arriving at the airport near Depew station so i said why not just get off from there. when i tried to look at the birds eye map, it looks like were going to be in the middle of nowhere. we dont even know where to get a rental car after we get off from there. we have kids and we will be there past 6pm i think. then whats next? i dont know. help. :wacko:


----------



## Joeker (Jan 19, 2012)

The cab fare is under $20 to Buffalo airport from Depew. Plenty of cabs there upon arrival. Most car rentals at airport are open late.

I've done many times. No problem.


----------

